
Hacker Combat: A Competitive Sport from Programmatic Dueling and Cyberwarfare - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.04874
======
emidln
I thought this was going to be about some group or groups running capture the
flag games. Apparently owning and maintain control of machines is not
"competitive" enough.

